
Ask to HN: How do you deal with changing your sleeping habits? - rhlala
Few times by year i need to change radically my schedule for a long time,  usually 12h change (instead of wake-up 8am i need wake-up 8pm for a whole month)<p>Do you have any tips?<p>Is it better to change it fast, even if it means sleep 2 hours the first day and be totally useless, or a more progressive approach (6days going to sleep 2h later everyday?) gives better results?<p>When i tried to take nap, i either be really tired and it endup a 3hour nap, or cant sleep. I feel mastering the nap skill can be key here.<p>Thanks
======
crsv
Melatonin. It's wonderful stuff - non-habit forming, available over the
counter, and when combined with a good sleeping routine (environment,
consistency of timing) can really help you smooth out a sleep pattern in to
something more consistent or aide you in a change like this - though the idea
is once you got consistent in the routine that you'd no longer need the
melatonin.

It's not a cure all wonder drug however, and will really only assist in
inducing the drowsiness that parleys in to sleep, just to manage expectations
a bit - but it really is highly effective when combined with solid routine /
environment.

